
First human-monkey chimera raises concern among scientists - alex_young
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/03/first-human-monkey-chimera-raises-concern-among-scientists
======
xeromal
Reading the article gave me a slight heeby-jeeby feeling.

~~~
tyingq
Me too. _" The Island of Dr. Moreau"_.

